# Kanji id please



## Vancouverguy (Mar 15, 2022)

Got this beast of a garasuke from Japan when I went. Not sure what I paid for it. 

Can anyone recommend a $ amount and what the brand is? I was told that it's a yoshikane family name.


----------



## adam92 (Mar 16, 2022)

Yoshihiro, from Sakai.


----------



## adam92 (Mar 16, 2022)

肉


堺包丁の庖丁政では、プロに選ばれる包丁を自社刃付工場より全国のご家庭にお届けします。本焼・墨流し等高級本職用和包丁から家庭用ダマスカス三徳・ペティナイフまで多くの種類を取り揃えております（お名前入れも無料です）。オーダーメイドも伺っておりますので、お気軽にご相談ください。




www.houchoumasa.com




You can found details here.


----------



## Vancouverguy (Mar 16, 2022)

adam92 said:


> Yoshihiro, from Sakai.



you're amazing!!!


----------

